# Old Style Canning Jars?



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

I was recently given a box with a couple dozen of what appear to be old style canning jars. They have 'Ball Ideal' on the outside, have glass lids, and apparently seal using two pieces of wire; one wire goes over the top of the glass lid, and the other pulls down the side of the jar neck, which locks the lid down. I assume there's supposed to be some sort of rubber seal that goes under the glass lid? Are these even used anymore? Are they trustworthy?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

You will need to purchase rubber rings for those guys. I have used them to can in before, but found it to be quite difficult to make sure that I had an adequate seal. You might use your wire-bale jars for dry storage, but I would definitely hang on to them. From time to time, there seems to be a shortage of flats for the jars with 2-part metal lids. I find myself thinking of the possibility that they might not be available at all some year. If that ever happens, you will still be able to can.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

They are only recommended for dry storage, not processing foods in. 
I have a bunch of them and like the old quaint look of them.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

They are no longer recommended for long-term processed storage, but you can certainly store non-cooked things in them.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I have lots of them- they work great for keeping bulk spices in.

Oh and a CD/DVD rack holds them beautifully.


----------



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks all. I guess I'll set them aside for storing dry goods, which works well for me. When you store dry goods in these, do you worry about getting air out, or does air not matter much? I suspect moisture wouldn't be an issue, as long as the rubber gaskets were used in sealing and the jars are kept in a somewhat controlled temp area.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You should be able to find the rubber rings at True Value stores or order them from places like Lehmans. I included one of those quarts with a batch of spaghetti sauce about 10 years ago. Set it on a wall shelf above the kitchen table as a show-and-tell decoration. Got tired of looking at it after 5 years and used it!

Martin


----------

